# HELP RAM INSTALL please HELP!



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

Today I bought some ram, I bought 42gigs of ram I paid $5 per each gig.

It took me awhile, but I finally finished downloading it. I run to install it and nothing happens 

I restarted my computer but it still says I only have 1 gig of ram.

PLEASE HELP!

I have windows vista


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ram is a physical component that you install, you don't download ram. Either you're talking about something other than ram, or you got scammed.


----------



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't get scammed.

The site said "#1 most trusted source for you to buy and download ram."


It was a really good deal, they say if I bought 40 gigs I get the extra 2 gigs free.

Now can somebody who actually knows what their talking about please help me?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

NickCraigS said:


> I didn't get scammed.
> 
> The site said "#1 most trusted source for you to buy and download ram."
> 
> ...


You cannot "download" more ram, It has to be Physically installed on the motherboard.

This is ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220453


----------



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

shotgn said:


> You cannot "download" more ram, It has to be Physically installed on the motherboard.
> 
> This is ram
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220453


wow..

All im asking for here is SUPPORT..

I need somebody who knows how to make it work.

Not people telling me I did something wrong I dindt.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Why dont you explain a little more please as we seem to be misunderstanding you.

Put up a link so we know whats going on, thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See the picture below. This is a stick of RAM (Random Access Memory). It is a physical object that plugs into your motherboard. It is not a piece of software that you can download or install, so the file that you downloaded is not RAM.

Computers typically have 1gb, 2gb or 4gb of RAM. 1gb costs about $30 and 4gb costs about $100.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Pls post a link to the site that made the offer so that we can also take advantage of the offer and/or see how it is supposed to be installed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it's anything like this website - www.downloadmoreram.com - then it's a joke/con/scam. See the small print at the bottom of the page where it says "*This whole website is a joke  hope it made you laugh.*"

As we've already said, you can't download RAM. I hope you didn't really pay $200.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, never head of that site before, never heard of anyone thinking they can download ram either.

As said ram is something that is physically installed you cant download it.


----------



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

a close friend did send me link but it is not same site anymore (ramboughthere.tk):4-dontkno 

PLEASE HELP THE FILE DOES NOTHING WHEN I OPEN IT


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have been told already. You have been scammed you do not download ram, the site says its a joke and files contain nothing.

No desktop pc can hold 42 gigabytes of ram anyway, there isnt many servers that would have that much either to actually buy 42 gigabytes of ram you would be look at $4000 or more.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been using computers in one form or another for more than 30 years and I know quite a bit about RAM. There are members on this forum who know more. But they all agree that RAM is hardware and there is no conceivable way you can download it. I have no idea what you downloaded buy it most certainly is not RAM.

No one on this forum can help you do the impossible.


----------



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

just wonderin r u guys really serious? my friend gave me the site and said it was good :sigh::sigh::sigh::4-dontkno I have to go kick his *** if he did :upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes we are serious, it says on the website that the website is a joke, your friend was taken the piss out of you. You have been scammed.

I actually cant believe that anyone would fall for this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Explain to us what you think RAM is and how it can be installed to your hard drive, then go back and read all the replies that tell you it's impossible to download RAM.

Type RAM into Google and you'll see that it is a piece of hardware with memory chips on it, not a software file.

Post back with the link that your friend gave you. I want to see if they are really charging people $5 per gig.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The only other sites I found with offers of 40GB get 2GB free were for server domains .. however I found no other sites offering all of what you have noted. That doesn't mean that the site isn't there. It means that i couldn't phrase a search on Google that triggered a direct hit. 

It really is important that you try to find that original link and let us know .. then we can be sure that we are giving you the right info .. as far as advice goes up til now, with the info you have given us, you have been "had" and it would be very helpful to ensure that something is done to stop this from happening to anyone else, if at all possible.


----------



## NickCraigS (Aug 25, 2010)

the site was ramboughthere.tk

i said it earlier 

site is not there anymore though :4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to get your money back somehow because as far as cons go you have been really well done.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

see if you can stop payment .. you must have used some sort of bank or credit card


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK what I see here going on:

Your friend played a joke on you is all for a laugh but didnt mean you actually to spend money out of your pocket. the money part is a separate problem here.
Some viruses and trojans can trick you into spending money and they do usually if your computer contains any of the ones that do show falsified adds in the webpage your looking at or put up a false page.

On the money issue you can try talking to someone in charge of the site but probably wont do you any good as I said earlier you probably got a false page of the webpage or some add showed up telling you to spend money and yes it may not show back up the next time you visit the site again, depends.

AS everyone stated here: Ram is a physical item that you hold in your hand, feel, touch ok. Not something you can download and install into the computer.


----------

